# Raef is back



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

he really stepped up last night and had hes best game since the 1st game of the season.
Against Denver in a game where nobody could score or hold on to the ball.

16 points
2 blocked shots
1 steal
11 rebounds

Big Ups for Raef.

still had 5 fouls though so he could have had better production.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> he really stepped up last night and had hes best game since the 1st game of the season.
> Against Denver in a game where nobody could score or hold on to the ball.
> 
> ...


Good game from Raef. He needs to just keep working and get away from giving up those silly fouls. If he could do that we are set for the rest of the season.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

raef is gonna be key to the mavs having success in the playoffs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> raef is gonna be key to the mavs having success in the playoffs.


I agree. I wish he really had a MEAN:upset: Streak


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Another VERY VERY solid game by our center

28 points
10 boards

I dont remember what else he had but Ill post it later.
He was very aggressive on botgh ends of the court and made it look like we had an inside presence.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. I wish he really had a MEAN:upset: Streak


He mixed it up a few times today.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> He mixed it up a few times today.


I'm upset I didnt get to see the game. he really got it down tonight????


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

He wasnt Ron Artest but he want letting them get away with the usual crap.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks like a nice line, I agree he has to do well for them to go far in the playoffs, but his game isn't to bang down under. And I doubt he can do it each night out.

-Petey


----------

